# W333 EVO is gone. Long live the Evo.



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Mixed emotions yesterday morning as I watched *W333 EVO* nosing out of my driveway, and burbling away for the last time.

Despite some recent niggles, every minute I have spent with this car has been hugely rewarding; from on-track supercar-bashing pace right through to the interest the car draws: it's been a blast.

What price did I sell it for? Well it's never enough is it? I've still got some tyres and other parts to sell which will get me up to the figure I need for my next purchase.....so what I CAN tell you is the _"house move forces sale"_ line was in fact, a bit of a ruse :roll: W333 EVO cost me an arm and a leg to run.....I worked out I could have been a "Group 1" member of Track-club.com and done over 16 trackdays a year for the cost of keeping the thing on the road alone - it was DEFINITELY the right time to sell it.

What's next? Clue: 
- It will weigh under 950KG's
- Will be track-ready "from the factory" : I never want to modify a car again  
...and will cost me a damn site less to run than the Evo


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Exige  :?:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Why the need for a ruse??

Westfield / Caterham variant?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Have to say that if I'd have bought it, I'd have been pretty pissed off that you'd lied about why you were selling it. I presume "Costs too much to run" wasn't seen as a valid reason by you.

Enjoy your Exige and I hope you don't tell porkies when it is time to move on from that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The evo wouldn't have cost you so much money if you haven' t kept modifying it so much.

At least you made the right choice now but shame that you don't get a bigger home as well! :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Have to say that if I'd have bought it, I'd have been pretty pissed off that you'd lied about why you were selling it. I presume "Costs too much to run" wasn't seen as a valid reason by you.
> 
> Enjoy your Exige and I hope you don't tell porkies when it is time to move on from that.


Hi Paul, Nice to hear from you again too :wink: 
I'm not quite sure why you've chosen to be so heavy handed in casting your opinion on my car but hey, it's a public forum and you ARE entitled to say what you want :roll:

I have not lied about why I sold the car. A house move will in fact be the end result of a series of events in our family, the Evo going is one. 
I chose to open my "For sale" advertisement disclosing why I was selling the car (house move - albeit a secondary reason) and also how much I have spent on it: The first line reads: _"Since I bought it for Â£ 19K in January 2004, I've spent over Â£ 15K on this car... "_

The chap who bought the car took a good time to sort through all my receipts for work on the car and I'm sure based on all this evidence, had he perceived it was too expensive to run he would not have decided to buy it (rather than being p*ssed off about it later :wink: ). Amongst all the other paperwork and receipts, he was also shown a week-old receipt for Â£600 of suspension work (bushes and lower suspension arms). Seeing as I was selling the car, I could have chosen NOT to carry out that work and hoped to get away with the sale. However, that would have been wrong in my eyes and I could have expected to get a roasting from one of those opinionated, self-righteous type characters who populate web forum's from time to time: I'm sure you know the type.

Not that you were being at all presumptive or heavy handed in your comments though :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think lying was out of order too Stu - you didn't need to do it to sell the car so why go there ?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

And fulltime car salesmen always tell the truth :roll:

Congrats Stu, I'd worked it out so should the buyer, sleep easy fella. Until the new toy arrives.

I knew you wouldn't be able to put the track bug to sleep!!!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Would anyone buying an EVO not be aware that they are expensive cars to run (particularly a well modded one like Stus :wink: ) ?

Nice one Stu......when's the new arrival due? 

Dave 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> I think lying was out of order too Stu - you didn't need to do it to sell the car so why go there ?


Please see my response to PaulB.

If my initial post on this thread was misleading then I do apologise: I can see how it was misinterpreted.

The house move is a secondary reason, NOT the first reason I was selling the car. Did I feel the cost of running the car was becoming unsustainable? Yes, I most certainly did. Was this a valid reason for selling the car? Absolutely, yes. This was disclosed to the seller in the first line of my advert as well as when he spent 45 minutes looking through my receipts for modifications as well as servicing and maintenance. Lije I said, he has seen every receipt for work on this car so had he felt this was too expensive, I am sure he would not have bought it!

I just did not feel that a banner saying "This car is sucking my bank account dry and I want rid of it asap" was the most appropriate way to open the advert 

Equally, I am not sure whether the buyer was being entirely truthful with me....but am I whingeing about it now? Most certainly not. He used a tactic to get the price he wanted: whether he had the bend the truth or not only he will know. He kept telling me he wanted the car standard yet he still bought my spare set of wheels and was muttering about swapping the seats from side to side (one is wider than the other). These are not the mutterings of someone who is not taking the car on track!
Personally I think this was a tactic designed to inject a level of dobt in my mind. If he had turned up saying "I really need a car for trackdays and this ticks EVERY BOX" I would hae been more inclined to hold firmer on a higher price would I not?



omen666 said:


> And fulltime car salesmen always tell the truth :roll:
> Congrats Stu, I'd worked it out so should the buyer, sleep easy fella. Until the new toy arrives.
> I knew you wouldn't be able to put the track bug to sleep!!!





DW225 said:


> Would anyone buying an EVO not be aware that they are expensive cars to run (particularly a well modded one like Stus :wink: ) ?
> Nice one Stu......when's the new arrival due?
> Dave 8)


Cheers guys. Need to sort out a few things before I make a decision. The car(s) I am looking at will cost me Â£1K less per year to ensure than the evo, and the servicing costs appear to be about Â£ 1,500 less as well; not to mention the cost of consumables such as pads and tyres. The funny thing is this is all happening at the same time as a big job move (hence future house move) so I am trying to take one step at a time!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Why the need for a ruse??


Wife...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So what are you going to the 'ring in ? :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Money pit. A very impressive money pit, but a money pit all the same...

Good luck with your next acquisition

Rob


----------

